# Spare Ribs with 3-2-1 Method and Baste



## rubrchickenhead (Aug 25, 2012)

I've used Jeff's 2-2-1 method to make baby backs many times, but this was my first attempt at spare ribs using the 3-2-1 method.

I started with a light coat of mustard and my dry rub. For the first three hours I smoked the ribs with cherry wood and basted them using the following baste recipe:

4 oz. olive oil

4 oz. apple cider vinegar

8 oz. water

1/4 cup dry rub

1/4 TBS soy sauce

1/4 TBS worchestershire sauce

For my finishing sauce, I used Trader Joe's Kanas City Style bbq sauce.

Here it is:













1gettingStarted.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Aug 25, 2012






Gettin started.













2after1hr.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Aug 25, 2012






After 1 hr of smoke and first baste.













3after2hrs.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Aug 25, 2012






After 2 hrs of smoke and 2nd baste.













4after3hrsIntoFoil.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Aug 25, 2012






After the 3rd and final hr of smoke and the last basting.













after5hrs1stBBQcoat.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Aug 25, 2012






After 2 hrs in the foil and the first coating of barbecue sauce.













after6hrswithWETfinish.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Aug 25, 2012






After 1 hr of cooking the barbecue sauce into a rich, thick, mahogany layer.

3 hrs of smoke, 2 hrs in the foil, 1 hr of finishing with sauce. The combination of smoke, baste, and sauce really works into a nice complex flavor. I will be repeating this combo again soon by popular demand.


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Aug 25, 2012)

Glad it worked out for you, Good looking ribs!  Keep on keeping on.  Steve


----------



## kc jayhawk 78 (Aug 25, 2012)

very nice


----------



## max-paul (Aug 26, 2012)

Dang, should not have opened up this thread. Ribs look great and got me watering and foaming at the mouth. Got to wait till next Saturday to do some ribs again. How was the meat? Did if fall off of the bones, or was there a slight bite (pull)? Excuse me while I get a napkin.


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 27, 2012)

Those look tasty!


----------



## sqwib (Aug 27, 2012)

I like your mop recipe.

Looks great Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rubrchickenhead (Aug 27, 2012)

SQWIB said:


> I like your mop recipe.
> 
> Looks great Thanks for sharing.


Thanks. The mop is great, but I should I give credit where it's due: this recipe comes from Malcom Reed at HowToBBQRight.com

I like this mop recipe because it includes the essential flavors, but is highly variable depending on what kind of rub you throw in. I like to make the baste ahead of time and let it soak in the fridge for awhile. I throw a heavy amount of the stuff on during the foil phase too.


----------



## rubrchickenhead (Aug 28, 2012)

Max-Paul said:


> Dang, should not have opened up this thread. Ribs look great and got me watering and foaming at the mouth. Got to wait till next Saturday to do some ribs again. How was the meat? Did if fall off of the bones, or was there a slight bite (pull)? Excuse me while I get a napkin.


I did the full 3-2-1 with my temp around 230/240 and they were just shy of falling apart. I think next time I will try a higher temp with the spares, as I've heard the higher temp helps cook the fattier spares.


----------



## frosty (Aug 28, 2012)

Wonderful!  Thanks for the recipes too!!!


----------



## bajafish (Feb 20, 2013)

Just tried your 3-2-1 method last night, WOW!! soft, juicy & tasty. Sorry no pics, guess my punishment for no pics is I'll have to do it again


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 20, 2013)

Good lookin sprares!!!

Great job,

Bill


----------

